# Know who your co-workers are!



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

This guy already "stomped" and threatened to slash the throat of a co-worker and was still employed at the same company? Maybe it's only a written warning for stomping and threatening to slash a co-workers throat. Not the type of guy you want to be working with, but that's just my opinion.




> Cops say co-worker killed Lotto winner
> 
> The man who was arrested went out for drinks and lap dances, they say.
> Henry Pierson Curtis | Sentinel Staff Writer
> ...


----------

